# Η σύνταξη του αρχηγού του στόλου



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2011)

Σε έντονη συζήτηση (όπως κάθε καλή συζήτηση στις μέρες μας), ο συνομιλητής μου ισχυρίστηκε ότι γνωρίζει από πρώτο χέρι πως ο Αρχηγός Στόλου παίρνει σύνταξη 1700 ευρώ. Μου φάνηκε απίστευτα μικρό το ποσό, αλλά πριν αρχίσουμε τα στοιχήματα, είπα να το ψάξω λίγο με τον Γκούγκλη και... δεν βρήκα τίποτα.

Μήπως κατά τύχη υπάρχει κάποιος πού γνωρίζει αυτή την τόσο σημαντική πληροφορία;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 4, 2011)

Πιστεύω ότι αποκλείεται. Ίσως μιλάνε για τη βασική σύνταξη στην οποία προστίθεται κανένα χιλιάρικο επικουρικών ταμείων. Αύριο θα έχω περισσότερες πληροφορίες.


----------



## Irini (Aug 4, 2011)

Για δες αν βοηθάει αυτό


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2011)

Όπου βλέπουμε ότι το ποσό που σου ειπαν Δοχτορα είναι κοντά (προς τα άνω) στο βασικό του αντιστράτηγου. 
Ε, εντάξει δεν πεσανε πολύ πολύ μακρυά, αλλά είναι χωρίς τα επιδόματα.

Όμως από τον τίτλο εγώ νόμισα ότι ήταν ερώτηση περί συντακτικού.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2011)

Εφόσον έχει φτάσει στη θέση του Αρχηγού Στόλου, το θεωρώ σχεδόν δεδομένο ότι συμπλήρωσε 35ετία, οπότε είναι αρκετά περισσότερα απ΄αυτά που σου είπαν. Επειδή ξέρω ανθρώπους που έχουν φύγει από το Ναυτικό με λιγότερα χρόνια και αρκετά χαμηλότερο βαθμό από του ναυάρχου, σου λέω με σιγουριά ότι αυτή η σύνταξη αντιστοιχεί σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, όχι στον Αρχηγό Στόλου. Ξαναλέμε ότι το να λέει κάποιος "η σύνταξή μου είναι τόσο μικρή", και να μην συμπεριλαμβάνει τα επικουρικά, είναι λίγο ψέμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2011)

Με 35ετίες κλπ, ο υπολογισμός από τον ιστότοπο που έδωσε η Ειρήνη (ωραίο!, ευχ!) δίνει πάνω από 2800 βασική. Αλλά υπάρχουν και επικουρικά στον στρατό; Γηράσκω αεί (τελεία) :)...


----------



## Resident (Aug 5, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με 35ετίες κλπ, ο υπολογισμός από τον ιστότοπο που έδωσε η Ειρήνη (ωραίο!, ευχ!) δίνει πάνω από 2800 βασική. Αλλά υπάρχουν και επικουρικά στον στρατό; Γηράσκω αεί (τελεία) :)...


 

Τα επικουρικά προέρχονται από το Μετοχικό Ταμείο Στρατού (ΜΤΣ) και έχουν μειωθεί γιατί έχει πέσει έξω. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αμφιβάλλω αν παίρνει βασική 1700, θα πρέπει να είναι παραπάνω. Αυτό που δεν ήξερα αλλά έμαθα, ενδοοικογενειακώς πάντα, είναι ότι οι στρατιωτικοί έχουν "ωρίμανση" βαθμολογική και κατά συνέπεια χρηματική μετά την σύνταξη. Δηλ. σταματάς ταξίαρχος αλλά συνταξιοδοτικά προβιβάζεσαι σε στρατηγό. Καλό;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2011)

Το Ναυτικό έχει το Μετοχικό Ταμείο Ναυτικού. :)


----------



## Resident (Aug 5, 2011)

Ε, εμείς υπηρετήσαμε στο στρατό...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2011)

Εγώ "υπηρέτησα" στο Ναυτικό.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2011)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι η σύνταξη του ανθυποπλοίαρχου είναι περίπου 1.200€, χωρίς τα επιδόματα, άρα αποκλείεται να είναι μόνο τόσο του Αρχηγού Στόλου. Σημειωτέον ότι αυτό που λέει ο Resident είναι σωστό, δηλαδή αποστρατεύεσαι με ένα βαθμό παραπάνω.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2011)

Ας τα πάρουμε με τη σειρά, για να σχηματίσουμε μιαν ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα:
Στις ΕΔ υπάρχει η βαθμολογική προαγωγή και υπάρχει και η οικονομική προαγωγή, για λόγους που έχουν να κάνουν με το ότι δεν μπορείς να προαχθείς (βαθμολογικά) αν δεν υπάρχει κενή οργανική θέση για τον επόμενο βαθμό σου — ωστόσο προάγεσαι κανονικά όσον αφορά το οικονομικό μέρος. Το ότι κάποιος είναι βαθμολογικά σε κάποιο κλιμάκιο (π.χ. Επισμηναγός) δεν σημαίνει ότι και οικονομικά είναι στο ίδιο κλιμάκιο — μπορεί κάλλιστα να πληρώνεται για Σμήναρχος (δηλ. δύο βαθμούς πιο πάνω). Επομένως, επειδή ακριβώς ισχύει αυτό που ειπώθηκε ότι αποστρατεύεσαι κατά κανόνα με τον επόμενο βαθμό, τούτο μεταφράζεται στο ότι μπορεί ένας Ταξίαρχος να αποστρατευτεί και τελικά να πάρει σύνταξη όχι Υποπτεράρχου (που είναι ο επόμενος βαθμός) αλλά, επειδή όταν ήταν εν ενεργεία λάμβανε αποδοχές Αντιπτεράρχου, να φύγει με σύνταξη Α/ΓΕΑ (που είναι ο μεταμεθεπόμενος βαθμός, σε σχέση με τα διακριτικά που εμείς βλέπαμε να φέρει όσο ήταν στην ενεργό υπηρεσία).
Στα μισθολογικά των ΕΔ το χρονοεπίδομα δεν είναι «απλώς ένα επίδομα», αλλά καίριο κι αναπόσπαστο μέρος τής βασικής σύνταξης (ή του μισθού, για τους ε.ε.). Το να αναφέρει κάποιος τον βασικό μισθό για να δηλώσει τις αποδοχές ενός στρατιωτικού είναι σαν να αναφέρεται σ' ένα Ρόλεξ λέγοντας πως είναι «απλώς ένα ρολόι»· φυσικά και είναι _και_ ρολόι, αλλά είναι επίσης _και_ είδος πολυτελείας _και_ σύμβολο κοινωνικής καταξίωσης — το να παρουσιάζουμε μόνον τη μια όψη του είναι εξόχως ανακριβές και οδηγεί (εκ του πονηρού, εάν τον παραλληλισμό τον διαπράξαμε σκοπίμως) σε συγκρίσεις που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα (όπως λ.χ. το να θεωρήσουμε ένα Ρόλεξ ανάλογο ενός Τάιμεξ, που αυτό το δεύτερο είναι πράγματι «απλώς ένα ρολόι»). [ΣτΖ: Η χρήση τού Ρόλεξ δεν αποτελεί υπαινιγμό από μέρους μου για τα όλβια των στρατιωτικών συντάξεων· απλά είναι το αγαπημένο μου παράδειγμα για το πώς μπορεί η επιλεκτική απομόνωση ενός χαρακτηριστικού από κάτι να οδηγήσει σε μια εξόχως στρεβλή κι αναληθή εικόνα — ή στο understatement τού αιώνα.]
Η στρατιωτική σύνταξη έχει όντως επιδόματα (προαιρετικά, όμως, κι αναλόγως των συνθηκών τής ε.ε. υπηρεσίας — κι όχι υποχρεωτικά κι ενιαία όπως είναι το προαναφερθέν χρονοεπίδομα), τα οποία υπολογίζονται με βάση τα Εξάμηνα που αναφέρει η σχετική εφαρμογή τού ΓΛΚ. Επομένως, ενώ δύο απόφοιτοι της ίδιας παραγωγικής σχολής (λ.χ. δύο αξιωματικοί προέλευσης ΣΝΔ) που μπήκαν μαζί και αποστρατεύτηκαν ταυτόχρονα θα λάβουν την ίδια βασική σύνταξη, εάν ο ένας τους έκανε δύο χρόνια σε υποβρύχια (4 καταδυτικά εξάμηνα), τρία χρόνια σε ελικόπτερα ΠΝ (έξι πτητικά εξάμηνα) κι ήταν για χρόνια ΟΥΚάς που μάλιστα έκανε πτώσεις για κάναν χρόνο (οπότε κάποια εξάμηνα υποβρυχίων καταστροφών συν άλλα δύο αλεξιπτωτιστού) θα έχει _επιπροσθέτως_ ένα ποσό στη σύνταξή του από τα επιδόματα αυτά (το οποίο ο άλλος, φυσικά, δεν θα το λαμβάνει). [ΣτΖ: Απ' όσο ξέρω εξάμηνο υποβρυχίων καταστροφών δεν μπορείς να επικαλεστείς ότι δικαιούσαι επειδή πήρες ένα υποβρύχιο και το στούκαρες. :inno:]
Στα συνταξιοδοτικά των ΕΔ η επικουρική σύνταξη δεν καλείται έτσι αλλά ονομάζεται «μέρισμα» (ενν. του αντίστοιχου Μετοχικού Ταμείου). Για την ΠΑ, που γνωρίζω, οι επικουρικές αυτές παροχές συνίστανται σε δύο πράγματα: 1) στο μέρισμα του ΜΤΑ και 2) στο ΕΚΟΕΜΑ. Για τον (εξομοιούμενο με τον Αρχηγό Στόλου, που μας ενδιαφέρει) Αρχηγό Τακτικής Αεροπορίας (και με τη σημερινή κατάσταση, όπου ο Α/ΤΑ έχει συνταξιοδοτικό βαθμό Α/ΓΕΕΘΑ) το άθροισμα αυτών των δύο μερισμάτων ανέρχεται σε 837,22€ μικτά τα οποία, λόγω των πολύ μεγάλων κρατήσεων, γίνονται 376,75€ στο χέρι για κάποιον που μόλις βγαίνει στη σύνταξη κι έχει και δύο παιδιά. [ΣτΖ: Οι κρατήσεις που αφορούν τα παιδιά γίνονται επίδομα που το λαμβάνουν εκείνα αργότερα, οπότε δεν είναι εντελώς χαμένα λεφτά.] Χωρίς τα παιδιά πάντως, θα ήταν 661,40€ — ο πλήρης πίνακας εδώ: http://www.haf.gr/el/structure/units/mta/pdf/merismaEKOEMA.pdf.
Ας δούμε λοιπόν τι ισχύει με τον Αρχηγό Στόλου, αφού αυτός μας απασχόλησε αρχικά: Ο σημερινός Α/Σ (http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/eustathiou.asp) αποφοίτησε από τη ΣΝΔ το 1978, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι μπήκε στη ΣΝΔ το 1974 — επομένως έχει ήδη 37 χρόνια υπηρεσίας, συμπληρωμένα στο φουλ. Βαθμολογικά είναι Αντιναύαρχος πράγμα που μας επιβεβαιώνει (δεν μπορούσε να είναι κι αλλιώς, άλλωστε, με τόσα χρόνια ε.ε. που 'χει ο άνθρωπος) πως οικονομικά βρίσκεται στον ανώτατο βαθμό (δηλ. Α/ΓΕΕΘΑ). Έχει κάνει και σε υποβρύχια οπότε θα 'χει και μερικά εξαμηνάκια, αλλά εδώ μας ενδιαφέρει να υπολογίσουμε τη βασική του σύνταξη: Η εφαρμογή τού ΓΛΚ δίνει 3502,72€. Αλλά, για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια, εμείς θα πάμε στην εξειδικευμένη εφαρμογή (http://www.vnews.gr/pension/pension.aspx) όπου, γνωρίζοντας επίσης πως ο τωρινός Α/Σ είναι έγγαμος με δύο κόρες (αν και το γεγονός πως αγνοούμε την ηλικία τους δεν επιτρέπει ακριβείς υπολογισμούς) και το ότι έκανε και πρόσθετες σπουδές (όπως αναφέρει η ιστοσελίδα του) και χωρίς να βάλουμε τα εξάμηνά του, βλέπουμε πως προκύπτει να πάρει σύνταξη (καθαρά στο χέρι) μίνιμουμ 3114,72 € [περιλαμβάνονται και τα αντίστοιχα μερίσματα ΜΤΝ & ΕΚΟΕΜΝ που δίνει το ΠΝ — ο παρακρατούμενος φόρος έχει αφαιρεθεί] με εφάπαξ 190.328 € [είναι δυνατόν τόσο πολύ;] κι άλλα 49.167 € θα μοιραστούν τα κορίτσια.

Και, με την ευκαιρία, μια εφαρμογή σε μικρότερο βαθμό: Ιπτάμενος της ΠΑ με πλήρη πτητικά εξάμηνα που συμπληρώνει φέτος 25ετία (δηλ. είναι βαθμολογικά αντισμήναρχος και οικονομικά σμήναρχος) βγαίνει στη σύνταξη τώρα (δηλ. με τα νέα μέτρα) με ~2200€ στο χέρι (σύνταξη συν μέρισμα μείον φόρος).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2011)

Εκπληκτική ανάλυση, Ζαζ! 
Επιβεβαιώνεται αυτό που γνωρίζουν όλοι όσοι έχουν κάποιον στενό συγγενή απόστρατο των Ε.Δ. Ότι είναι αδύνατον ο αρχηγός του στόλου να παίρνει σύνταξη μόνο 1700 ευρώ. Αναρωτιέμαι τι νόημα έχει να κυκλοφορούν διάφοροι να διαδίδουν τέτοιες ανακρίβειες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 9, 2011)

Ναι, απίστευτη ανάλυση. Θξ, Ζαζ! (συν 200.000 εφάπαξ -άξιος!)


----------

